# Nikon D7000 How does aperture minority work? Is it broken?



## robitussin217 (Nov 16, 2011)

My Nikon D40 is such that when you switch it to the "A" that signifies aperture priority mode and turn the dial, the f-stop changes. On the D7000, I change it to aperture priority mode, and when I turn the dial, nothing changes. Shutter priority works. I never use "P" mode, but when I turn the dial in "P" mode, it changes the aperture...?

I got this reconditioned D7000 from Adorama. Is this normal? The lenses involved are the 35mm 1.8, 18-55 kit from my D40, and the 55-200.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 16, 2011)

robitussin217 said:
			
		

> My Nikon D40 is such that when you switch it to the "A" that signifies aperture priority mode and turn the dial, the f-stop changes. On the D7000, I change it to aperture priority mode, and when I turn the dial, nothing changes. Shutter priority works. I never use "P" mode, but when I turn the dial in "P" mode, it changes the aperture...?
> 
> I got this reconditioned D7000 from Adorama. Is this normal? The lenses involved are the 35mm 1.8, 18-55 kit from my D40, and the 55-200.



Are you turning the right wheel/dial? I don't have a d7000 but I played with one a while back. Isn't there 2 wheels? One in the back of the camera and then one in the front of the camera? Like I said I don't really know the camera but that's what came to mind.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 16, 2011)

robitussin217 said:
			
		

> My Nikon D40 is such that when you switch it to the "A" that signifies aperture priority mode and turn the dial, the f-stop changes. On the D7000, I change it to aperture priority mode, and when I turn the dial, nothing changes. Shutter priority works. I never use "P" mode, but when I turn the dial in "P" mode, it changes the aperture...?
> 
> I got this reconditioned D7000 from Adorama. Is this normal? The lenses involved are the 35mm 1.8, 18-55 kit from my D40, and the 55-200.



It is the front wheel BTW that changes aperture. I googled it and found the same exact question as yours and the answer was to use the front wheel


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 16, 2011)

No absolutely not! That is ridiculous what you say...sigh...just kidding. You're right, and I feel like a doofus. Time to read the manual! Thank you!


----------



## MTVision (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah you should probably read it. It may not be the most I captivating read but it's full of useful info!


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's okay, I'll make up some grand but very loosely related analogies for camera settings and then draw pictures in the margins...make it a little more interesting.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 16, 2011)

The two dials are used to change multiple settings dependent on what other buttons are pushed as well. Don't read the manual, study the hell out of it!


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm just now starting to comprehend the functionality of the D7000 as opposed to the D40, and I'm overloaded with excitement.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats on that new camera, you're going to love it.


----------



## tevo (Nov 16, 2011)

Aperture minority... lols



Front dial (secondary control dial) controls aperture (default), Rear dial (primary control dial) controls shutter (or ISO if set that way)


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 16, 2011)

tevo said:


> Aperture minority... lols
> 
> 
> 
> Front dial (secondary control dial) controls aperture (default), Rear dial (primary control dial) controls shutter (or ISO if set that way)



Haha, how about that, "minority." I didn't type that. My fingers just kinda got their own idea.


----------



## tevo (Nov 16, 2011)

robitussin217 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > Aperture minority... lols
> ...



I would like to advocate for Aperture Minorities - ever since the establishment of such groups, we have been denied our rights/admittance onto the Mode Dial of modern DSLR's, and I have had ENOUGH OF IT!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 17, 2011)

robitussin217 said:


> No absolutely not! That is ridiculous what you say...sigh...just kidding. You're right, and I feel like a doofus. Time to read the manual! Thank you!



Don't worry most Nikon users are like you


----------



## flatflip (Nov 17, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Don't worry most Nikon users are like you



Hey, I resemble that remark...


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 17, 2011)

gsgary said:


> robitussin217 said:
> 
> 
> > No absolutely not! That is ridiculous what you say...sigh...just kidding. You're right, and I feel like a doofus. Time to read the manual! Thank you!
> ...



Handsome?


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 17, 2011)

tevo said:


> I would like to advocate for Aperture Minorities - ever since the establishment of such groups, we have been denied our rights/admittance onto the Mode Dial of modern DSLR's, and I have had ENOUGH OF IT!



LET'S OCCUPY SOMFIN!


----------



## tevo (Nov 17, 2011)

robitussin217 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to advocate for Aperture Minorities - ever since the establishment of such groups, we have been denied our rights/admittance onto the Mode Dial of modern DSLR's, and I have had ENOUGH OF IT!
> ...





Occupy Aperture Priority

#OccupyA


----------



## pdq5oh (Nov 20, 2011)

robitussin217 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > robitussin217 said:
> ...



And smart enough to buy Nikon, huh.


----------

